# Iron Horse Bicycle Classic



## bdoc132 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am thinking about joining this race in the spring, which will be my first for the road bike. Ive raced a few 20-30 mile mtb races in AZ in the past. 

Is anyone else doing this one? 

Should/Can I join the actual road race or fall back with the tour group?

Any other info would be great, I remember hearing about this race when I was a kid, I think it would be a fun one


----------



## PhatTalc (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey man,

I did this race once and really enjoyed it. It is one for the climbers, and even the lower categories attract pretty fast guys- the difference between the 1st/last riders in the lower categories is half an hour or more. You can sign up without a license as a Cat4/5 just like in any other race. The night before is a party atmosphere, really fun and somewhat calms pre race nerves.

If you don't want the stress of racing, the tour is great, but if you feel you need the competition then it's definitely worth it. Make sure you are good at riding in a pack if it is your first race- it costs a lot to enter and the road is closed to motor traffic, i.e. it's a special event so it would be uncool to bring riders down (that is always uncool, but this is a better ride than most).


----------

